# Baby Fahaka Puffer - Help



## Dechstang (Feb 14, 2015)

Just got a baby fahaka puffer it's under a inch in size. It's currently in a 5.5g quarantine tank. It's day 3 and all it has done since being brought home is sit at the bottom. It hasn't swam much and has only ate the one time after being released into the tank.
















Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

That is the smallest fahaka I've ever seen - are you sure its a fahaka?

Lots of questions need to be answered before anyone can give real advice - is the tank cycled? What are the water parameters? Temp? What did you feed him?

You mention this is a quarantine tank - what are you putting him in with? Are you aware of the HUGE size these puffers get? Most puffers do not tolerate tankmates.

For lots of puffer specific info I suggest you browse through this forum http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=4


----------



## Dechstang (Feb 14, 2015)

I added some stress coat to the tank, he seems to be acting normal, have yet to see it eat the bloodworms. I'm 100℅ sure it's a fahaka. His home will be a 180g, alone just him.

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechstang (Feb 14, 2015)

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechstang (Feb 14, 2015)

Tank was cycled, he ate tetra freeze dried bloodworms, I've since switched to frozen and thawed bloodworms but no luck yet.

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechstang (Feb 14, 2015)

A friend picked him up from Big Al's Hamilton. Not too long ago from what I understand it was under $20.

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Puffers are notorious for needing live food. Try ramshorn snails or small live shrimp. Fahaka need shelled food to wear down their teeth or you're going to end up having to file them down by hand. What type of substrate is that? Fahaka's prefer sand to gravel. What temperature is the tank?


----------



## Dechstang (Feb 14, 2015)

Substrate is sand. I'll give the ramshorn a shot. Hopefully I can get it to eat.

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechstang (Feb 14, 2015)

Temperature is sitting at 77°F

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/threads/fact-sheet-fahaka-puffer-tetraodon-lineatus.367741/


----------

